# Tried some "light trails" & figuring out some manual settings



## Denise1952 (May 31, 2014)

I love to take photos, but I truly want to delve into the way it all works, so I've been reading articles, studying some tutorials, and then, the hard part, applying what I've read, lol!  It's hard for me, even with a "cheat sheet" to wander out there with camera and tripod, and not worry about people looking at you.  I feel so stupid standing there trying to apply what I am learning, but I won't quit, so I did get some shots last night.  I've been wanting to try some light, trails, which are just photos of lights from moving objects like cars, trucks, lightning, rain even.  Oh, and I can't wait to try fireworks when July 4th rolls around 

So here is my serious attempt at some light trails.  I have an overpass of I-5 one-mile down the road, so that is where I took off for last night, just before sunset.  They tell me the light is just right somewhere near that time  I think the light was perfect, but the photographer, not, LOL!  I will get better though  So here are the best of many attempts Denise

PS Remember, these are first attempts at manual settings, not auto-modes. First is the road I live off of, and was of a car coming towards me, and one going away from me, just got lucky and snapped it as I was headed home.  The second is on the over-pass, cars coming and going, and this is facing North  Shoot, the one attached is the wrong one, it is way blurry.  I can't seem to delete it though.  Oh well, the more clear one, came after so I was learning to set it a bit different


----------



## Denise1952 (May 31, 2014)

I know I have to work on the "blur" thing, those settings are hard, if anyone has input for me that will help me get the focus let me know


----------



## LindaV (May 31, 2014)

Keep trying and don't let people watching bother you. They're just curious.

I looked at your album. I enjoyed it very much.


----------



## i_am_Lois (May 31, 2014)

I like the 2nd one best. Cool hobby Denise! Have fun perfecting your talent.


----------



## Denise1952 (May 31, 2014)

Thanks Lois, I don't like either one, except for the fact I learned something about the settings  Now if I can get the trails, and the focus, I'll be happier, LOL!!  It is fun, way fun!!


----------



## Denise1952 (May 31, 2014)

LindaV said:


> Keep trying and don't let people watching bother you. They're just curious.
> 
> I looked at your album. I enjoyed it very much.



Thanks Linda, I think I'll get more used to it, it wasn't that bad because I am used to doing so many other things alone.  I did think about some cop pullin over to make sure I wasn't trying to jump off the bridge, LOL!


----------



## LindaV (May 31, 2014)

Ha! Maybe the cop would give you some good pointers!


----------



## Denise1952 (May 31, 2014)

Man, you never know, and I am open to suggestions for sure LOL!!


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 1, 2014)

Really like your light trails...keep trying! The 4th of July is coming up for your fireworks shots. I found one online that I liked.


----------



## Denise1952 (Jun 1, 2014)

I've seen this one too, here's the one that really got me interested since it was taken right over on our coast here in Oregon  This one too, more colors and the water reflection, yeah, on my "bucket list" of things to accomplish, close would be good enough for me 2nd is in Newport Oregon.  It's a bit blurry too.


----------



## Ina (Jun 1, 2014)

Denise your are showing progress in your talent!!


----------



## Ina (Jun 1, 2014)

Denise, Have you ever been to Ione,Oregon?


----------



## Denise1952 (Jun 1, 2014)

Ina said:


> Denise your are showing progress in your talent!!



Those aren't my photos Ina, I was exchanging some with Meanderer that we both found online.  The ones in the OP I took, the others, no  And, no, I haven't heard of Ione, sorry


----------

